# Shiming benelli sbe2



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

I seem to be missing a lot with my benelli...i mean a lot. Is it worth it to put in a shim. If so how do I know its the right shim. I'm a bit in the taller side so would the one that drops the stock the most be right. It seems that i really have to drop my cheek in the stock to see down the barrel well. How do you tell that the drop is just right. Where could i go and have some one check to see if its right?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Was it setup the same last year and you had no problems?


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhuntordie (Mar 24, 2007)

Try opening your eyes when you shoot! haha just kidding
I would try going to a gunsmith and having them look at it and possibly checking out your barrel as well. Don't go to a cabelas or bass pro! My buddy went to a gunsmith with a similar problem and the guy was able to help him out a lot...Worth a shot, good luck


----------



## Timber (Jan 1, 2009)

I was told that the shims don't make a big difference. I would pattern it, and make sure you have the gun supported good to know where its shooting. If its off really bad it could mean the gun doesn't fit you correctly or the barrel could have some issues, but if your off a little, the shims might be an option depending on what you need for the gun to fit you, or you could just possibly be stopping your swing, which is common.
posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Zen3722 (Sep 6, 2012)

What you may want to do is put a pad on the butt off the gun. It will extend the gun out and make it come up better. Especially if you are taller. My dad and I have added them to our SBE and a buddy of mine did it to his SBE2 and it made a big difference. 
Pull the gun up then hold it about an inch or so out from your shoulder and see if it feels like the gun comes up better. 
Sad that you would have to add a 15 dollar item to the gun to make it fit right but it worked for us. 
Good luck 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

I'm sure your barrel is just fine and if you shot it well last year it's probably you (no offense). Try this: make sure the gun is unloaded, pick a corner of the room, close your eyes, mount the gun, then open them. Repeat a number of times until you see a pattern emerge. Is the POA at the POI? Are you keeping your head down every time? If everything is good then pattern the gun. 

Keep in mind that an SBEII you can get a RH recoil pad with different LOP, different height comb pads, and different shims - cast on/ off and at different degrees. For drastic changes some folks use more than one shim. But as Caddis said, if it's the same set-up as last year...chances are the issue is between the ears. Try the dry mount thing, pattern it, and maybe bust some clays to get your mojo back.


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

Some funny comment's here guys...lol....last year was the first year i had the gun...i didnt shoot it well then either come to think of it. I purchased a browning bps and took that to nodak this year as a back up gun...decided using it one day with heavy action and was impressed at how many more birds i was hitting with it. I know there a quite a few variables here but i was wondering if shimming would be a good idea for the sbe or if it even fits right.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## CVG (Oct 14, 2009)

Shims worked for me, try them you will see the difference as so as you mount the gun its a lot cheaper than going to a gunsmith cant tell you which shim to use just try the ones you have till you get the right one some times it takes two, so just keep trying good luck


----------



## Timber (Jan 1, 2009)

Center of eyeball needs to be in line with bead perfectly.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jackoffasaur (Oct 19, 2012)

Benneli factory spec allows the gun to hit 8 inches of poa


----------



## duckingaround (Aug 3, 2010)

I have a Stoegar P350, which is essentially a Benelli nova. When I switched from my mossberg 500 to it, I had horrible shooting. I added a limb saver, as someone above said, which helped a little. I changed my shells, which helped a ton. The biggest thing I noticed though, is with a different gun, different length weight, etc, I had to get used to it and how it shoots. This year I am shooting awesome! If you don't count my goofing around or cripples, I am shooting near 100% this year. 

I would say spend half a day at the range. Try a few different shell/choke combos and shoot some clays and get used to it. That very well may be all it is! Keep in mind, if you go shoot trap in a sweatshirt, then are shooting ducks with wader straps and a big coat, that is could change it again, although minimal, but you may wanna wear a couple shirts when shouldering the gun.


----------



## jackoffasaur (Oct 19, 2012)

duckingaround said:


> I have a Stoegar P350, which is essentially a Benelli nova. When I switched from my mossberg 500 to it, I had horrible shooting. I added a limb saver, as someone above said, which helped a little. I changed my shells, which helped a ton. The biggest thing I noticed though, is with a different gun, different length weight, etc, I had to get used to it and how it shoots. This year I am shooting awesome! If you don't count my goofing around or cripples, I am shooting near 100% this year.
> 
> I would say spend half a day at the range. Try a few different shell/choke combos and shoot some clays and get used to it. That very well may be all it is! Keep in mind, if you go shoot trap in a sweatshirt, then are shooting ducks with wader straps and a big coat, that is could change it again, although minimal, but you may wanna wear a couple shirts when shouldering the gun.


If you don't count my misses I'm shooting 100% as well. Lol I'm sorry either your tom Knapp or full of it


----------



## JUSTCATCHINUM (Feb 19, 2004)

What TNL said. Shims worked for me. Pattern the gun also.
Justcatchinum


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

My sbe2 with certain rounds and my after market choke will shoot 8 inches right or left I don't remember which on center mass. I just stick to proven patterning ammo loads now.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## k seigneurie (Feb 5, 2007)

You can sell me the gun and be done with it.


----------



## mi duckdown (Jul 1, 2006)

Center of the eyeball.???
This is wing shooting.
The bead on your gun means Nothing.
If you have ever shot skeet or sporting clays the bead means nothing.


----------



## Po'Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

jackoffasaur said:


> If you don't count my misses I'm shooting 100% as well. Lol I'm sorry either your tom Knapp or full of it


That is funny as hell. I almost choked to death laughing out loud. The office staff thinks I've lost my mind though.


----------



## Po'Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

mi duckdown said:


> Center of the eyeball.???
> This is wing shooting.
> The bead on your gun means Nothing.
> If you have ever shot skeet or sporting clays the bead means nothing.


I agree that one shouldn't focus on the beads while actually shooting. But if for what ever the reason may be they aren't in line with your eye the and the target simple physics says your not shooting where you think you are.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

If your gun is shimmed properly, the bead will be in the center of the eyeball...













In all seriousness though, it sounds like some more familiarity and trigger time is needed in this case.


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

Measure 16 yards from a safe backstop and set up a large paper or cardboard target. Mark a point of aim on the target. Load the gun with a shot shell, shoulder the gun and fire a single shot at the target. 

Observe the shot pattern on the target. If the shot pattern is not centered on the aim point, something is wrong. Each inch of deviation from the point of aim equals a 16th of an inch of deviation that your eye is off where it should be. With a shotgun, your eye is the rear sight. If the shot pattern is right of the target, your eye is off to the right, and visa-versa. Shim to correct.


----------

